# iud removal and insert same day



## MAWK (May 7, 2014)

Is there a cpt code for iud removal and insertion done on the same day?  I thought there was a cpt code but I might be wrong.  The patient came into the office the provider removed her iud and inserted another iud.  thanks.


----------



## ckuebelbeck (May 9, 2014)

*IUD information*

58300 for the insertion and 58301 for the removal.  There is not a combination CPT code for this.  However there is an ICD-9 diagnosis code of V25.13 (encounter for removal and reinsertion of IUD).  Hope this helps!


----------



## MAWK (May 11, 2014)

It does thank you


----------

